# Just over 24 hours to GO



## Booked_Spice (20 Aug 2006)

Beer is in the fridge................

Crown Royal is on the counter.......

Ice in the freezer......

Steaks are maranting.......

House is almost  ready.........

The Canadian flags fly ........


Now all I do is wait, cause after a long hard tour,hubby will be home in just over 24 hours. I am nervous and excited all at the same time. I just can't believe that he will be home tomorrow. It seems so unreal. With months of worrying and the brief phone calls. He will be home again...Just in time to cut the grass ( he he he he he)

Sorry just had to share. I have butterfly's in my tummy . I certainly understand stand the saying Welcome to the military now hurry up and wait .If you think you have had enough, try waiting some more.


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Aug 2006)

Good luck sleeping tonight!  
We'll see you online again in about a week or two!  Enjoy!


 :cheers:


----------



## nsmedicman (20 Aug 2006)

:cheers:

CHEERS!


----------



## Booked_Spice (21 Aug 2006)

well, I have 8 hours to go..........

Von, I haven't been to bed yet............Couldn't sleep.....not a wink...grrrrrrr > > >

oh the bags under my eyes.................

I hope everyone has a great day! I know I will ;D ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Aug 2006)

My wife was the same way when I was due to come back from Kabul.

Have a good week or two.


----------



## Trinity (21 Aug 2006)

Booked_Spice said:
			
		

> Beer is in the fridge................
> 
> Crown Royal is on the counter.......
> 
> ...



steaks and crown royal... sorry.. what's your address?? sigh


----------



## GAP (21 Aug 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> steaks and crown royal... sorry.. what's your address?? sigh



That would be kinda like taking a ham sandwich to a banquet, wouldn't it?  ;D


----------



## 1Good_Woman (21 Aug 2006)

So excited for you! Come visit us when you come up for air


----------



## Trinity (21 Aug 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> That would be kinda like taking a ham sandwich to a banquet, wouldn't it?  ;D



No!  NOT AT ALL....

You're giving me too much credit.  More like a Bologna sandwich.


----------



## Booked_Spice (21 Aug 2006)

AWWW Trinity,

You are welcome at my home anytime.

Thank you everyone for your responses. I just can't believe that today is finally here. This waiting, I have to say is worse then awaiting for a baby to be born........grrrrr


----------



## Trinity (21 Aug 2006)

Booked_Spice said:
			
		

> You are welcome at my home anytime.



Really?  How about tonight?   ;D


----------



## Booked_Spice (21 Aug 2006)

hmmmm, how about give me a few days to settle in again....he he he he he  ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (21 Aug 2006)

Booked_Spice said:
			
		

> hmmmm, how about give me a few days to settle in again....he he he he he  ;D



All the best. It's an exciting time.You must be very proud of him. God bless.


----------



## military granny (21 Aug 2006)

Spice 
I guess we wont be enjoying your company in the chat room for awhile. And remember the man needs to have enough energy left to go in to work for a few days. LOL


----------



## therev (21 Aug 2006)

Enjoy every moment Spice.  



			
				military granny said:
			
		

> Spice
> I guess we wont be enjoying your company in the chat room for awhile. *And remember the man needs to have enough energy left to go in to work for a few days. LOL
> *




He also needs to be able to walk into work too!


----------



## Jungle (21 Aug 2006)

Booked_Spice, have a good one... or a few good ones !!!  8)
Thank your hubby for his Service when you get the chance. He deserves it.


----------



## Booked_Spice (21 Aug 2006)

ha ha ha ha ha... The flight has been delayed by 2 hours.. So all dolled up and we sit and wait. HA HA HA HA. and wait some more


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Aug 2006)

Good GAWD.  The final two hours will pass SO SLOOOOOOOOOOOWLY!



Hang in there!


----------



## Booked_Spice (21 Aug 2006)

Have I mentioned they were supposed to come in last night at 830 ha ha ha ha. I am getting great at waiting...

Thanks for waiting with me


----------



## Pea (21 Aug 2006)

Argh... I am not a patient person to begin with, so it's a good thing it isn't me.

Here's hoping the time flies by for you.


----------



## Booked_Spice (22 Aug 2006)

Quick update:

Well my honey is in the shower, I thought I would update... He is home, He looks amazing.

At the LTF, it was amazing to see some of his buddies come out and see him. It took awhile but when our Daughter seen our daddy and screamed Daddy... and the tears started ....

So I am off to spend some family time, Take care


----------



## Pea (22 Aug 2006)

Glad to hear he is home safe and sound, and with his children! Hope your little girl sang him "his" song.  
---------------------------------

Camochick's husband will be home in just over 10 hours now! I just got off the phone with her, and as expected, she is so excited she can't even sit still. She has me all excited now too. I cannot wait to go to the LTF tonight with her to meet him. I've got my sign all ready to waive. Here's to everyone experiencing happy homecomings in the coming days!


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Glad to hear he is home safe and sound, and with his children! Hope your little girl sang him "his" song.
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Camochick's husband will be home in just over 10 hours now! I just got off the phone with her, and as expected, she is so excited she can't even sit still. She has me all excited now too. I cannot wait to go to the LTF tonight with her to meet him. I've got my sign all ready to waive. Here's to everyone experiencing happy homecomings in the coming days!



Wish i was there to calm her down while she waits.  Its been a long haul for Camochick and i'm glad to see it coming to an end.


----------



## Pea (22 Aug 2006)

I'll take care of her Aesop, you know I will. I'm headed to her place as soon as I can get out of work. (hoping to get out of here early so I can keep her busy)


----------



## camochick (22 Aug 2006)

I'm hanging in there. My boss let me leave early because I was so antsy hehe. 10 hours to go and this is all over. I really do have to say thank you once again to everyone who has helped me out. The people on this site have been amazing and I really appreciate the time spent when I had a question, or just needed to get my Yarghhhhhhhhhhs out in chat. A huge thank you to Pea and Aesop (Cdnaviator) for all they have done, you are great. Now it's the waiting game.  >


----------



## TMM (22 Aug 2006)

I know I'm a mere civi and all, but hearing real experiences, happy endings like this, it makes my jaded Torontonian heart happy!

Hey camo, think you might go for a run to try and get the antsy-ness out LOL?


----------

